# Henry Harnish's Blast Photos



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I published the photos of the event to Flickr. Here's a link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsaccomanno/sets/72157622162491617/


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Great pics Joe, I had a great time.
Bill


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Where are these tracks located?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

http://www.shwup.com/static/assets/T/k/r/U/gJPbF9c/med_IMG_4021_DsrsyM_0.jpg


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

well that didn't work... sorry


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

tried this...


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

i'll give it one more try...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

try this


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice pics and nice hat. nd


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

i guess i got the photo thing to work... but that's not the pic i wanted...

for the record that's brian kaplan @ hh's blast...


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow, great idea honoring a legend in our little slot car world. That 6 lane track looks awesome. Very cool.

Jim


----------

